# Mad Dog Primer. Any thoughts



## chicagoPaintPro's

Because of its highly rubber like consistency after it dries does anyone see the need to worry about dry rot? Prefer expert opinions only please.


----------



## PatsPainting

Well if its anything like Mad Dog 20/20 then I think you might be in trouble. 

Pat


----------



## chicagoPaintPro's

hahaha... i think your right pat!


----------



## PatsPainting

chicagoPaintPro's said:


> hahaha... i think your right pat!


To be honest never heard of it. I thought dry rot is a fungus and will keep growing unless you replace the wood.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Never tried it, but was actually looking at it in Epco on friday. I'm also interested to hear any feedback you get.

And welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Never tried it, but was actually looking at it in Epco on friday. I'm also interested to hear any feedback you get.
> 
> And welcome to the forum by the way!


Plain, loved it in 2008 in this thread at CT. 
http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/mad-dog-primer-33210/


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Wow. Thanks Sean! I was looking at yesterday thinking ahead for tuesdays exterior. Think I'm now going to pick some up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Wow. Thanks Sean! I was looking at yesterday thinking ahead for tuesdays exterior. Think I'm now going to pick some up. :thumbsup:


No problem Paul, that thread was in 2008, you can pm Daniel and see if he still uses it, of course he is semi retired from the painting field. :whistling2:


----------



## 4ThGeneration

I have used it on several houses and am really impressed with its bonding power, elasticity and how well the top coats adhere to it. I have only used it on older homes as that's where the most problems I saw where it would be used best.

As far as customers go, the ones I use it for I just present it with its own brochure and explain how it will make the paint job error proof long after we are gone. 

A real winner if you have the home that needs its use.


----------



## straight_lines

Its a great bonding primer/crack sealer.


----------



## plainpainter

Still use the product, still great. Just don't bother with most customers.


----------

